

Decoding ‘noisy’ language in daily life - jcr
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/decoding-noisy-language-0429.html

======
jcr
Paper: “Rational integration of noisy evidence and prior semantic expectations
in sentence interpretation” - Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.

[http://web.mit.edu/piantado/www/papers/gibson2012rational.pd...](http://web.mit.edu/piantado/www/papers/gibson2012rational.pdf)

